# Broadcasting Alfalfa seed



## mmkuz (Oct 28, 2017)

This past winter, my alfalfa field received some winter kill. I think due to a warm spell in March, then it froze again. So the field is now half alfalfa and half grass. I generally broadcast fertilizer in the spring in my mainly grass fields. It was suggested to me that I mix some alfalfa seed in with the fertilizer for this field. Do you think the alfalfa seed will germinate, or is it just a waste of money?
Thanks.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Alfalfa is pretty expensive to be throwing on the ground and hoping it comes up especially with an established stand. Personally I would no till it in. You could save yourself some money if you just drill in the areas needed. Not sure about your location but most nrcs offices have a no-till one can rent or possibly a dealership. We've tried broadcasting new seeding and always got streaks in field usually went back and drilled in anyway.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

most of the time a waste of money in a grass stand


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've done it with mixed results. No-till if you can will get the best results. I've had the best luck broadcasting or no-tilling alfalfa in the fall, in the spring everything else is growing too fast to give the seedlings much of a chance especially if its already established grass.

Find yourself some vernal or something cheap, no need to spend a lot of money on it since it can be a crap shoot at best.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I've done it with mixed results. No-till if you can will get the best results. I've had the best luck broadcasting or no-tilling alfalfa in the fall, in the spring everything else is growing too fast to give the seedlings much of a chance especially if its already established grass.
> Find yourself some vernal or something cheap, no need to spend a lot of money on it since it can be a crap shoot at best.


 Here fall begins September 20th. Which is officially about the last day one is to plant Alfalfa ,Orchard Grass Etc, so it has enough time to grow to survive the first killing Frost. August 20th is prime time to plant and I would never spin alfalfa on bare ground in August. Here the only time broadcasting might work on the top is Frost seeding which would be the time. Very late winter to very early spring when Ground is freezing and thawing


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've never done this but have heard of a seed co promoting dormant seeding.Right before the ground freezes up no tilling into hay fields.Seed remains dormant until spring and germinates when ground warms up.

Seems pretty risky and I've never tried it myself or seen it done either.

This is in Mn where the ground is froze solid dec- March??


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I mix 1 pound per acre of alfalfa seed in with the fertilizer every year. On the one field that was about 60% alfalfa. Over the last ten years it has only been reduced to a half and half stand. . Have another field that only had a few acres of alfalfa. Now we have 15%-20% across whole field. Does it pay better than no till I dont know. Once I get a no till drill I will let you know.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

hog987 said:


> I mix 1 pound per acre of alfalfa seed in with the fertilizer every year. On the one field that was about 60% alfalfa. Over the last ten years it has only been reduced to a half and half stand. . Have another field that only had a few acres of alfalfa. Now we have 15%-20% across whole field. Does it pay better than no till I dont know. Once I get a no till drill I will let you know.


 I guess I'd be interested to know if you're asking about your overseeding Alfalfa program. What is the yield on these over seated field compared to one that was taken out grown to another crop for a year and then started back in alfalfa.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

endrow said:


> I guess I'd be interested to know if you're asking about your overseeding Alfalfa program. What is the yield on these over seated field compared to one that was taken out grown to another crop for a year and then started back in alfalfa.





endrow said:


> I guess I'd be interested to know if you're asking about your overseeding Alfalfa program. What is the yield on these over seated field compared to one that was taken out grown to another crop for a year and then started back in alfalfa.


This over seeding is on an alfalfa, brome, Timothy mix field. Seeded at about 60% alfalfa. After ten years it's about half alfalfa now. Depending on rain fall we get 2.5-6 ton per acre on either one or two cuts per year.


----------

